# Авиация > Однополчане >  В/Ч74326 Вышний Волочёк,5рота, 83-85г. отзовитесь

## механик

Кто помнит Пугавко, Болотова, Громова, Золина, Никитина???!!!

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

В 2009 году 790-й ордена Кутузова 3-й степени истребительный авиационный полк МиГ-31 (аэродром Хотилово в Бологовском районе Тверской области, командир - лётчик-снайпер полковник Валерий Александрович Кныш) переформирован в Хотиловскую авиационную базу (военный городок "Хотилово-2"). 
Эту базу имеет обслуживает дислоцированный в Вышнем Волочке радиотехнический батальон.

----------


## sasad

Служил с осени 84 по весну 85. Фамилии знакомые, это сержанты?

----------


## Громов

> Кто помнит Пугавко, Болотова, Громова, Золина, Никитина???!!!


Я помню всех этих персонажей, + замкомроты к-на Пономарева,замполита ст.л-та Дранишникова, к-на Тургалиева, ст.прапорщика Завирач и многих других...
ст. сержант запаса Громов

----------


## nikolaj

Служил в ШМАСе в 1972-1973 в 10-й роте.ком-р ротй--м-р Кистенёв,ком. взвода л-т Санников.Сослуживцы--ОТЗОВИТЕСЬ!!!

----------


## александрванин

> Служил в ШМАСе в 1972-1973 в 10-й роте.ком-р ротй--м-р Кистенёв,ком. взвода л-т Санников.Сослуживцы--ОТЗОВИТЕСЬ!!!


Привет! Служил в  ШМАСЕ осень 72-весна73 9 рота 4 взвод.. Ком роты м-р Старченко,ком взв. к-н Юрченко,старшина пр. ШИЛО

----------

